# Importfest Toronto 2014



## 635 (Apr 11, 2013)

Importfest Toronto 2014!


IMPORTFEST returns to the Metro Toronto Convention Centre on Saturday July 26 2014 to celebrate its 14th Year Anniversary! Come see hundreds of top tuners from across North America go head to head in a competition of style, modification, and tuning. 

Experience a unique atmosphere full of performances, bikini & lingerie shows, dj battles, rc car demos, live photoshoots and much more!

Plus come see top automotive exhibitors and manufacturers specializing in aftermarket automotive accessories, performance parts and car audio all under one roof!

Visit IMPORTFEST for show details and feature attractions!

Also make sure to visit our new online store at Home | IFEST LIFESTYLE

FOLLOW US ON INSTAGRAM!


----------



## 635 (Apr 11, 2013)

Advance Tickets are now on sale for a limited time. Visit IMPORTFEST "Canada's BIGGEST & BADDEST Car & Lifestyle Show" TO PURCHASE.

Ifest Lifestyle gear is available online at Home | IFEST LIFESTYLE.


----------



## 635 (Apr 11, 2013)

Team Importfest will be onsite at CSCS this Sunday May 25, 2014 at Mosport DDT. Be sure to drop by and check out our newest clothing items (Home | IFEST LIFESTYLE) and say hi to our models and meet the team. See you all there!


----------



## 635 (Apr 11, 2013)

IMPORTFEST “Canada’s Biggest & Baddest” Car and Lifestyle Show returns to Vancouver, BC on Saturday August 9th, 2014 at the Rocky Mountaineer Station!

Come enjoy the second annual IMPORTFEST indoor/outdoor show from 12pm to 9pm (One Day Only)
*Tickets available all day at main entrance for $15.00 ($5 off with flyer)
Show Features:
* Meet Miss ImportFest Dannie Riel
* Modified show cars from across Canada and the USA
* Live photo-shoot studio by Steve Bitanga of Babeblvd.com
* Vossen ShowCase
* Live “Ride and Drive” test course by Scion Canada
* Car Audio, Performance and Tuning Exhibitors
* Stay tuned for more announcements!
Also Vehicle Registration is open. Please follow the link below to register!
See you all there!
REGISTRATION ? VANCOUVER ? IMPORTFEST "Canada's BIGGEST & BADDEST Car & Lifestyle Show"


----------



## 635 (Apr 11, 2013)

Tickets are now on sale online at TICKETS (TORONTO) ? IMPORTFEST "Canada's BIGGEST & BADDEST Car & Lifestyle Show"
Go to any Nextmod location for discounted tickets while quantities last.


----------



## 635 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone!
We hope you are all enjoying your summer and getting ready for ImportFest Vancouver on Saturday August 9th 2014!
As a Special offer Scion Canada will NOW be issuing FREE TICKETS to ImportFest! Simply visit your nearest greater Vancouver Scion dealer and request a ticket 
Make sure to share this promotion with your friends and family. 
P.S.
Alternatively you may purchase tickets online for a discounted price and or day of show.
Thank you,
Team ImportFest
www.importfest.com


----------



## 635 (Apr 11, 2013)

Importfest Vancouver is Exactly ONE week away. Below is a list of dealers that have FREE ImportFest tickets in the Vancouver and Greater Vancouver Area. Visit your local Scion Dealership for a FREE Importfest ticket. 

- Regency Scion (Vancouver) 401 Kingsway, Vancouver BC V5T 3K1 (604) 879-8411
- OpenRoad Scion (Richmond) 13251 Smallwood Pl, Richmond BC V6V 1W8 (604) 273-3766
- OpenRoad Scion (Port Moody) 3166 St John's St, Port Moody BC V3H 2C7 (604) 461-3656 
- Jim Pattison Scion (Downtown Vancouver) 1229 Hornby St., Vancouver BC V6Z 1W4 ( 604) 568-8836
- Jim Pattison Scion (North Shore Vancouver) 849 Automall Dr, North Vancouver BC V7P 3R8 (604) 985-0591
- Jim Pattison Scion (Surrey) 15389 Guildford Drive, Surrey BC V3R 0H9 (604) 495-4100
- Langley Scion (Langley) 20622 Langley Bypass, Langley BC V3A 6K8 (604) 530-3156
- Valley Scion (Chilliwack) 8750 Young Rd, Chilliwack BC V2P 4P4 (604) 792-1167
- Nanaimo Scion (Nanaimo - Vancouver Island) 2555 Bowen Road, Nanaimo BC V9T 3L2 (250) 758-9103
*NOTE: It is one ticket per person. It is encouraged to call the dealership to find out quantities of tickets available as every dealer has a limited number of tickets*


----------

